# Final Fantasy VII Nixie Clock



## hmeneses (Oct 5, 2020)

hmeneses submitted a new resource:

Final Fantasy VII Nixie Clock - simple clock in final fantasy VII remake nixie style



> A simple HTML-CSS-Javascript clock in the nixie style used in the countdown of the latest Final Fantasy VII remakeView attachment 61726



Read more about this resource...


----------



## fawked- (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi, great submission! For personal use, I changed some colors to represent the orange glow of Nixie tubes. Was wondering if you were interested in me sharing with you to add?
Thanks


----------



## hmeneses (Dec 15, 2020)

fawked- said:


> Hi, great submission! For personal use, I changed some colors to represent the orange glow of Nixie tubes. Was wondering if you were interested in me sharing with you to add?
> ThanksView attachment 64565


sure, why not?


----------



## Jabi (Nov 20, 2021)

How is possible change colors ?


----------



## hmeneses (Nov 21, 2021)

Jabi said:


> How is possible change colors ?


All colors are set with css, just play around with the values


----------

